
Microsoft is doing a better Apple impression than Apple - grzm
http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/28/13451832/microsoft-apple-hardware-videos-comparison
======
dev_throw
I for one am bemused to see both Apple and Microsoft's 2016 offerings - one
with a non-touch screen but a seemingly ergonomic touch bar, and the other
with a beautiful touch screen.

My money is on virtual/augmented reality as being the next frontier for
development tools, where we will move away from flat screens into more
intuitive three dimensional realms.

------
daandaan
It is funny that similar approach like in the newest MacBook Pros was
presented in 2007 by Art Lebedev
([http://www.artlebedev.com/optimus/maximus/](http://www.artlebedev.com/optimus/maximus/)).
It is keyboard, but the idea of using context-specific control surface is
similar.

